# Anyone had a look at Linermadgirl's website lately???



## D-J (Apr 28, 2004)

Ahem... *cough*... here:

http://www.girlsnmotors.co.uk/babes/vwmadgirl.html

Aye carumba...!

:smokin: 

DJ


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

WHOOAARRRRR, nice stats, the only things missing are her rates


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Blimey. Form an orderly behind me


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Nice pics.. Now I have to clear the ISA web log at work


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Howsie said:


> Blimey. Form an orderly behind me


Sunday Roast


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

chooo choooo..... lets get a train going on lol


----------



## Liam (Sep 5, 2002)

Durzel said:


> Nice pics.. Now I have to clear the ISA web log at work


why?


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Haribo said:


> chooo choooo..... lets get a train going on lol


Speaking of trains... I wouldnt mind escaping up her tunnel!


----------



## Kirky R33 (Mar 20, 2004)

HAY STOP POSTING PICS OFF MY GIRLFRIEND!!!!!



hahahaha i wish!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kirky R33 (Mar 20, 2004)

*LIAM*

Your avatar...

thats carplanits R34 if ima not mistaken.....

you bought or just using the pic???


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

skymania said:


> Speaking of trains... I wouldnt mind escaping up her tunnel!


Wizards sleeve more like


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Nice set of bumpers on that...


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Liam said:


> why?


Because it's not MSDN, Oracle.com or any of the other sites I should be looking at in work


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

But GTR.co.uk is fine


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Lee_Pendlebury said:


> But GTR.co.uk is fine


For some bizarre reason GTR.co.uk isn't logged....  :smokin:


----------



## skylineGTR_Guy (Mar 23, 2004)

Durzel said:


> For some bizarre reason GTR.co.uk isn't logged....  :smokin:


Maybe the system admin is a member and didn't want to go through th trouble of erasing it every time


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

Howsie said:


> Blimey. Form an orderly behind me



thats gonna be one HUGE queue


----------



## GTuned (Mar 21, 2002)

skylineGTR_Guy said:


> Maybe the system admin is a member and didn't want to go through th trouble of erasing it every time


Funny how many GTR.co.uk members are highly ranked IT porfessionals.. what, you mean actually modify access lists and logs.. unspeakable!


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

skylineGTR_Guy said:


> Maybe the system admin is a member and didn't want to go through th trouble of erasing it every time


Yep he/me is.


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

And who in Essex has this Alta Ego http://s8.invisionfree.com/Girls_n_motors/index.php?showtopic=696
Quite wrong the young Lady is half his age...I should Imagine!


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Zetec's right. Loving her Avata though


----------



## D-J (Apr 28, 2004)

Hunka Hunka Burning Love!???? 

 

DJ


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

pmsl, ESSEX - Where the collars go up and the skirts go down!

Looks as though I have a new sig!


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

You found my site then  lol

Havent been on here for awhile, tho i met a few of you off here at the weekend in belgium what a weekend a, good to meet those of you that i did  

Glad you like all the hard work i have been putting into the babes section ....


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Guess you made it home ok then  Good to meet you in Belgium, been going through my pics today will post some up asap


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

bob

foc


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes we made it home ok ged, was great to meet you aswell  and the other mad lot aswell......lol

Can you send me some pics that you got to [email protected], the ones u took of me and the skylines and the other babe pics u got aswell....thanks :smokin: 

Also can u email me marks email address and the guy who owns the green skyline i have a top rolling shot of his r34 on the way back from belgium i think he would like


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Will do Paula, can you send me a copy of that pic of Tim's R34 please? Send it to [email protected]


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Ged - you going to post your pics up on the forum ? I'm keen to see / hear how things went.


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 4, 2002)

*Me to....*

Can i have an E-mail as well please Paula.. It looks like every one made it home OK... So faster than others..... BIG Van/Little Truck not so fast  :smokin: You better not send the ones with both you and Rick in... Mind you I could alway paint shop out Rick  


E-Mail [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Scottie,

knew we would find you on here sniffing about.............like a bee around honey............lol.........

Paula,yeah we had a good weekend a right laugh.........pleased to meet you and your very good fella............shame you spoiled our evening chinese meal..........lol....
speak to you soon.

Mark


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Helloooo MissR5!!  

Alex B


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Pics of the green one please.
tim at n1nur.fsnet.co.uk

Thankyou


----------



## Mr Sky1ine (Oct 21, 2003)

empi said:


> Wizards sleeve more like


Can I just say it's no wizard's sleeve ... nice and tight as it goes a little looser after our trip to Belgium though 

Good to meet you guys at the show and the cruise back was cool an R34,33 and 32 all in a line the French couldn't have known what hit them lol 

Ged I'll get that CD off to you shortly


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

lol I thought I'd seen you before, I recognised the BF's car though  (I was the the tallfatskinhead in Belgium BTW  )


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Cheers Rick, look forward to hearing it  


Daz

I will get some pics up asap, got a few of Tim's new beast as well


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

phatty said:


> lol I thought I'd seen you before, I recognised the BF's car though  (I was the the tallfatskinhead in Belgium BTW  )



Nice to meet you also  Was a giggle there thats for sure, and mark i think u spoiled our meal, not the other way round, you just had to get the table next to us didnt ya  

Just re-sizing all the pics, then i will send them on to you all, if you have a banner for abbey mark please send it to me and will get it up on our links page of my website


----------



## simonas (Jun 24, 2004)

Well those pics have just cheered me up for work!!


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

I've got a fantastic selection of pictures from the show, unfortunatly only about 10% of them seem to be of cars , and I don't think the others would be allowed on this forum


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Go on put em up


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

I'll get banned if I do  and anyway don't pretend like you wern't standing right next to me when I was taking said photo's


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Wasn't me honest, think you must've mistaken me for Glen


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

How about just putting up links to the photos and a warning that there is a bit of naked female flesh!


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Yeah that should be okay , I'll link to my own forum once I put them up there..

And yes it was Glen........ ASWELL as you and Scott


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Doh! rumbled


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

lmao @ you lot ......  

You are one nice bunch of guys i must say, really enjoyed meeting you all, just sent the rolling shot of tims 34, to tim and ged but tim yours has been returned, email me from your email address and i will send it again...... said address is to long , mines [email protected] 

Phatty, could you also mail me some of them photos or give me permission to nick some of them babe pics, no not for my own personal use ....  they are for the show babes section on my site, if thats ok


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

I'll have some babe pics please


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 4, 2002)

*I*

Never said i was not there... But i was putting the Abbey sticker on the bonnet when those two girls got it on in your drift beast.... Hope the map did not get to sticky on the way home......


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

SteveN said:


> bob
> 
> foc


Aye mate, i completely agree


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

BELGIUM PICS ****NOT ATALL SAFE TO OPEN IN WORK, OR INFRONT OF THE MISSUS UNLESS LINERMADGIRL IS YOUR MISSUS ****


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Sweet pics you have there .....how come you got those babes pics, when we looked about there was nothing so naughty going on dam..!!!  

Is it ok if i nick a few of them for our show babes section??

Was a cracking weekend and good to meet ya :smokin:


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

linermadgirl said:


> Sweet pics you have there .....how come you got those babes pics, when we looked about there was nothing so naughty going on dam..!!!


We got a private session/viewing  .

And the girls in Phils car were pornstars as well :smokin: . Can't believe I never got camera shake getting that close  .

Glen


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 4, 2002)

*Sex*

linermadgirl you spent to much time talking with me to have been out on the cat hunt......


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

RedHotGTR said:


> linermadgirl you spent to much time talking with me to have been out on the cat hunt......


WTF were you's chatting about then when I took this pic


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 4, 2002)

*Pussy*

The cat was stuck under the car....


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Scotts been rumbled


----------



## Mr Sky1ine (Oct 21, 2003)

lmao it wasn't Scott that put that smile on her face


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Nah, it must have been Mark tickling her feet  LMAO


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

TOKYO said:


> WTF were you's chatting about then when I took this pic



lmao at that pic....  

And that was one big smile on my face wasnt it   Erm why was i smiling now that would be telling, and yes mark stop tickling my feet !!!

Scott so it was your fault for talking to me that i missed out on those pics ...dam you !!!


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

GTuned said:


> Funny how many GTR.co.uk members are highly ranked IT porfessionals.. what, you mean actually modify access lists and logs.. unspeakable!



I'll second that! (on the first point and probably the second as well)


----------



## Mr Sky1ine (Oct 21, 2003)

IT is the only way to go


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

bloody ell what did you guys do to Mick ?  













Looks like a missed a well good show, trust me to get flu  no one told me about painted girls, might have made me feel alot better....


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

That bloke in the silver was a TOP man watched him follow people for ages, he was class...... had trouble getting in and out of the car tho ....lmao :smokin: 

Was a top show, well worth going and one i wont forget in a hurry thats for sure


----------



## Mr Sky1ine (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm suprised that bloke didn't get decked with some of the stuff he did ... amused me for some time though 

and yes agreed is a show that won't be forgotten in a hurry for numerous reasons


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

But we don't want to know what you 2 got upto behind closed doors


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Was talking about meeting you lovely lot as it goes, but wont be so nice in-future  even tho u gate crashed our romantic chinese meal ...lmao


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Heres the pic i took of Tims skyline coming back from Belgium, think it came out really well, thought u all might like to see it


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

How can you possibly say we gatecrashed? There were only 8 of us  Oh and did we tell you what time we left there? 1-30AM FFS!!  Talk about slow!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Thats one fooking top class pic girl! well done! 

Got it in a Hi-Res version by any chance?


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 4, 2002)

*It*

was the longest 69, 34, 33, 32, 200 and Egg fried rice i have ever had.....


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Ged we did say hope you wasnt hungry!!!!

We got ours one by one and about 10 mins between each dish, got a free drink tho at the end hope you lot did aswell....Defo the slowest chinese meal i have ever had aswell...  Have to agree with u scotty tho we didnt order a number 69  

Skymaina~ glad you like the pic also , i thought it came out top class, send me a email and i will send you it in high res


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

They also had beer pump problems so we never got the last round in!


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Thats what they told you  just didnt want to give away that many free drinks i bet !!!!! the gits


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Think they actually realised the time and wanted to go home


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes thats more like it and fed up of you all playing with your phones and playing southpark


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

You liked that then?


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Excellent picture of mine, got the hi-res one as well thanks.
I did get my camera ready to take some of yours in my door mirror but the battery was flat, must have taken too many at the show


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

lol yep, he has it has his alarm so i was woken up by it a few mornings in a row, did make me cuckle 1st thing in the morning


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Glad you got it Tim... thought u would like it, did come out cracking will mail the others to you soon


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Alarm clock tune is cool, but having it as a ring tone and being rung whilst walking through Tesco at 3 in the afternoon is a different matter


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

lmao yes i can quite imagine....  :smokin:


----------



## Mr Sky1ine (Oct 21, 2003)

can you see the steady driving ability as that picture was taken  .... awesome .... if it had been moments earlier it would have been another story ... what was it with bloody foreigners wanting to carve me up all the time sheesh god knows how I missed them all


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

Yes i really thought i was going to die there at least once, twice....no make that 3 times!!!! how he missed all them looneys is beyond me  :smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Where did you people take those photos,from the show.

The car one's where cool,the other one's,well not saying anything.

Lovely pic of Tim's car,looks amazing.Any change you can send me the hi-res version to [email protected]

Emil


----------



## trondhla (Oct 1, 2003)

The (girl) GTR interior of the year:
http://www.girlsnmotors.co.uk/feature/veilsideskyline.html

Clik on picture no. 4 from the the top and say your opinion. Not my cup of tea to put it this way


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

WOW,that is expensive.Looks like alcantra(tyoe of suede),i'm getting my car done in it.


----------



## linermadgirl (Aug 26, 2004)

trondhla said:


> The (girl) GTR interior of the year:
> Clik on picture no. 4 from the the top and say your opinion. Not my cup of tea to put it this way



You should have seen the bloke that owned it b4 it suited him !!  but im sure Michael will sort it out tho :smokin:


----------

